# Zubehör Islabikes Cnoc 16



## Claudia0815 (11. März 2017)

Hi zusammen.
Ich habe meiner Prinzessin ein Isla in pink mit Schutzblechen bestellt.
Habt Ihr einen Tip welchen Fahrradständer man am besten holen sollte?
Kann man einen "Normalen" montieren?
Danke!


----------



## Claudia0815 (15. März 2017)

Fahrradständer sind wohl nicht sehr beliebt. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (15. März 2017)

https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/seitenstaender-woom/65?number=woomstand4&c=42

ist auch für 16"


----------



## KIV (15. März 2017)

oder https://www.fahrradgigant.de/fahrra...u-silbe.html?gclid=CJb3jLWV2dICFZYW0wod3IEEhQ
Aber kann man bei dem Rad hinter dem Tretlager überhaupt was montieren?


----------



## Claudia0815 (15. März 2017)

Sieht für mich in Ordnung aus, oder?


----------



## KIV (15. März 2017)

Sollte klappen. Den Lack solltest Du aber etwas schützen...


----------



## Claudia0815 (15. März 2017)

Wie?


----------



## Claudia0815 (15. März 2017)

Wir haben übrigens festgestellt, dass der kleinen Maus noch ein bisschen Grösse fehlt. Jetzt habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass man das mit einer "Kerzenstütze und anderem Sattel" kompensieren kann. Hat jemand da einen Tip, was ich da kaufen/bestellen soll?


----------



## Claudia0815 (16. März 2017)

Das Problem ist dass man kaum was findet und dann auch nicht beurteilen kann ob die Kombi dann niedriger wird. :-(


----------



## KIV (16. März 2017)

Claudia0815 schrieb:


> Wie?


Durchsichtige Lackschutz-Folie..! 

Gibts beim freundlichen Fahrradschrauber um die Ecke. Davon kannst Du auch passende Stücke zuschneiden, um die Rohre legen und mit Tesa-Krepp in Form halten (am nächsten Tag ablösen.

Die obere Klemmplatte kannst Du vllt noch etwas zurecht feilen. Der Rahmenausschnitt ist ja recht 3eckig.

Eine passende Sattelkombo findest Du im Bereich BMX (Pivot System). Wie ist denn der Stützen-Durchmesser? BMX-Standard ist 25,4. Dafür brauchst Du ggf noch ne Hülse (Shim) zum anpassen, zB "25,4 auf 27,2".
BMX-Teile gibt's zB online unter 'bmxer.de' oder 'kunstform'...


----------



## Linipupini (16. März 2017)

Da findet man schon ne Menge,  falls der Sattelstützen Durchmesser nicht passt,
kann man auch mit Sattelhülsen arbeiten.
Dazu kannst du so etwas nehmen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/142307585583

http://www.ebay.de/itm/282365956630


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (16. März 2017)

Stütze schwarz-matt, kurz:
https://www.kunstform.org/de/felt-bmx-fb-pivotal-sattelstange-p-6357

glänzend, und auch nur 1,5cm länger:
https://www.kunstform.org/de/rant-bmx-believe-pivotal-sattelstange-p-10771

Sattel mit unkaputtbarem Kevlar-Überzug und Stick in Rahmenfarbe 
https://www.kunstform.org/de/34r-moto-pivotal-sattel-p-2289

Auch gut, recht leicht und vermutlich weniger Wasser-saugend:
https://www.kunstform.org/de/deco-deche-slim-pivotal-sattel-p-11014


Edith sagt, dass das Sattelrohr-/Stützenmaß wohl wirklich 25,4 ist. Die 27,2er aus dem Link von Linipupsi oben passt demnach nicht und den von mir erwähnten Adapter brauchste auch nicht.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp-my-islabikes-cnoc-16.644920/page-1


----------



## cbert80 (16. März 2017)

Claudia0815 schrieb:


> Sieht für mich in Ordnung aus, oder?


http://www.hebie.de/parken/zubehoer-fahrradstaender/anbauersatz/staenderplatte/


----------



## Linipupini (16. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Linipupsi


Linipupini ist mein Name oder darf ich dich KIFFER nennen


----------



## KIV (16. März 2017)

Ach komm schon, mit der Namensgebung bist doch gerade Du/Ihr sehr flexibel...

Aber nenn mich wie Du willst, alles gut.

Gekifft hab ich schon lange nicht mehr, berufsbedingt darf ich das auch gar nicht riskieren...


----------



## Claudia0815 (16. März 2017)

Danke für die Tipps. Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie herausfinden ob sich die effektive Sitzhöhe dadurch wirklich vermindert. Auch wenn ich es schon teuer finde, für den Sattel mit Stütze fast 50,- € zu bezahlen. Das Fahrrad hat ja insgesamt nur 350,- € gekostet. Es ist ja auch nur eine Zwischenlösung, bis sie sicher fährt, oder die zwei cm gewachsen ist.


----------



## cbert80 (16. März 2017)

Hätt ich über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudia0815 (16. März 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 585002 Anhang anzeigen 585003
> Hätt ich über


Cool! Könntest du mal versuchen die Kombi auszumessen?
Also ab gedachten max. Einschub der Sattelstütze ins Sitzrohr bis zu Sattel-Sitzfläche.
Dann kann ich das mit meinem vergleichen und schauen ob es tiefer kommt. (siehe mein vorheriges Bild).


----------



## cbert80 (16. März 2017)

Claudia0815 schrieb:


> Cool! Könntest du mal versuchen die Kombi auszumessen?
> Also ab gedachten max. Einschub der Sattelstütze ins Sitzrohr bis zu Sattel-Sitzfläche.
> Dann kann ich das mit meinem vergleichen und schauen ob es tiefer kommt. (siehe mein vorheriges Bild).


so ca 70mm
Wenn ich das mit dem Foto vergleiche dürfte das die 2cm tiefer kommen


----------



## Claudia0815 (16. März 2017)

Danke, ich mess das heute Abend mal nach.


----------



## Kati (16. März 2017)

Vorteil bei ner Kerzenstütze mit Kloben ist, du kannst den Kloben verkehrt herum montieren (Klemmung unten) und sparst so paar cm/mm.
Und du bräuchtest keinen neuen Sattel. 
Da Kerzenstützen an einfachen Rädern verbaut werden, sind sie auch recht günstig. Denke mal unter 10€ für Stütze und Kloben. Ø25,4 ist auch da ein gängiges Maß.


----------



## Claudia0815 (16. März 2017)

Das ist auch eine sehr gute Idee!!!


----------



## robby (19. März 2017)

Hi! Dein eigentliches Thema war ja das Anbringen eines Seitenständers am Cnoc16. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass Du vor Thread-Erstellung die Suchfunktion genutzt hast wundert es mich ein bisschen, dass Du dabei nicht auf meinen Beitrag gestossen bist 
Meine Tochter hat sich ebenfalls für Ihr Cnoc16 einen Seitenständer gewünscht. Ständer in der Größe gibt es auf dem Markt zur genüge, doch scheiterte es immer an der Befestigung. Zwischenzeitlich fährt sie ein Orbea MX20 mit passendem Seitenständer und ist happy.
Gruß, Robert


----------



## Claudia0815 (19. März 2017)

Kannst du mir bitte einen Link dazu geben. Ich finde Ihn tatsächlich nicht. 
Bist du denn schlussendlich fündig gewesen? Ich habe jetzt mal den Woom Ständer bestellt.


----------



## robby (20. März 2017)

*Hier gehts zum Beitrag.* Der Woom-Ständer hilft Dir nicht weiter. Dieser wird hinter dem Tretlager geklemmt und dort ist am Islabike keine Aufnahme angebracht.


----------



## KIV (20. März 2017)

Der Woom-Ständer hat doch ne Gegenhalter-Platte im Lieferumfang, das wird man damit schon festklemmen können. (Cave: Lackschutz..!)
Und den Beitrag haste übersehen, oder..?


cbert80 schrieb:


> http://www.hebie.de/parken/zubehoer-fahrradstaender/anbauersatz/staenderplatte/



Hinterbauständer setzen meiner Meinung nach doch etwas mehr "mitdenken" vom Kind bzgl. des passenden Untergrundes voraus.
Mittelbauständer stehen da meist stabiler.


----------



## KIV (20. März 2017)

Doppelpost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (20. März 2017)

Also an unserem Cnoc hat kein 16-Zoll-Ständer mit Gegenhalter-Plate Platz gefunden. Die GFK-Ständerplatte von Hebi könnte dagegen eine Lösung sein, allerdings gebe ich zu bedenken dass an der Verscharaubung hinter dem Tretlager auch schon das Schutzblech montiert ist und dort nochwas zu montieren wird schon eng. Ich meine das klappt nicht - aber ich irre mich gerne


----------



## Claudia0815 (20. März 2017)

Woom Ständer ist heute gekommen. Ich probiere es heute Abend mal aus. 
Falls ich früh genug von der Arbeit weg komme.


----------



## Claudia0815 (20. März 2017)

Passt, wackelt und hat Luft. 
Ist etwas knapp am Pedal, kommt aber nicht dagegen. Mal abwarten wie es im Alltag wird. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Lackschutzfolie besorgen. War übrigens der Ständer fürs Woom3.


----------



## Claudia0815 (20. März 2017)

Danke an alle!


----------



## robby (21. März 2017)

Sieht gut aus. 
Freut mich, dass ich falsch lag. Viel Freude damit.


----------



## Claudia0815 (22. März 2017)

So, das Fahrrad stand sehr aufrecht, da habe ich den Ständer noch um 7mm gekürzt. Jetzt steht es stabiler.


----------



## Claudia0815 (22. März 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 585002 Anhang anzeigen 585003
> Hätt ich über



Noch mal vielen Dank für das Angebot. Ich habe jetzt an den bestehenden Sattel einen umgedrehten Kloben mit einfacher Sattelstütze gemacht. Beides im Supermarkt um die Ecke für 6,- € gekauft. Mit einer Puky-Sattel-Sattelstützen-Kombo käme ich zwar noch einiges tiefer, aber es reicht jetzt auch schon für meine Prinzessin.


----------



## Linipupini (22. März 2017)

Claudia0815 schrieb:


> So, das Fahrrad stand sehr aufrecht, da habe ich den Ständer noch um 7mm gekürzt. Jetzt steht es stabiler.


Kleb den Fuß oder sicher von hinten noch mal mit einer Blechschraube, wird gerne verloren das Teil


----------



## Zaesch (1. Juni 2017)

Hi Claudia,

ich habe ebenfalls ein Cnoc 16 bestellt und dazu gleich den Woom 3 Seitenständer und die Lackschutzfoloe von 3M. Was für Teile hast denn Du denn mit "umgedrehtem Kloben und einfacher Sattelstütze" gemeint? Mir fehlt da die Phantasie...
Bist Du (bzw. Deine Tochter) im Alltag mit dem Seitenständer zufrieden?

LG,

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudia0815 (1. Juni 2017)

Nach dem ich den Ständer um 7mm gekürzt hatte, steht das Fahrrad super. Meine Tochter kommt im Alltag super zurecht. Kunsstoff-Fuß habe ich fest geklebt.  Aus der Not heraus hatte ich anstatt Lackschutzfolie einfach einen großen Möbelfilzgleiter zurecht geschnitten. Schützt auch.

Der Kloben ist ein Teil, mit dem einfachere Sattel auf dem Sattelstützrohr befestigt werden. Wenn man den dann am Sattel, nicht wie eigentlich gedacht montiert, sondern rum dreht, also "auf dem Kopf" montiert, kommt der Sattel tiefer. Ist zwar etwas fummelig, geht aber. Anbei ein Bild vom Kloben und einem normal am Sattel montierten. Ich hoffe dann wird mein wirres Geschreibsel verständlicher.


----------



## Zaesch (1. Juni 2017)

Cool, Danke liebe Claudia. Bin keine Koryphäe wenns um Fahrradzubehör geht...


----------



## Claudia0815 (1. Juni 2017)

Hatte ich auch vor meinem Thema noch nicht gewusst.


----------



## trolliver (2. Juni 2017)

Echt super, tolle Anregungen dabei, von denen ich mir einige für meine Tochter abschauen werde, wenn sie das CNOC16 vom Bruder bekommt. Das wird kaum vor ihrem 5. Geburtstag sein (in einem Jahr), da stieg Philipp bereits auf das 20er um...

Ich denke auch noch über eine Automatix nach.

Geschützt hatte ich das ganze Rad mit Lackschutzfolie aus dem Autozubehör, die man mit Spümittelwasser aufzieht. War eine Sauarbeit, hat aber gute Dienste geleistet. Das Rad hat einen (1!) Kratzer, der durch die Folie gegangen ist. Bei Philipps Umgangsweise mit dem Rad ist das schon unglaublich.


----------



## Claudia0815 (2. Juni 2017)

Meine ist 5 und recht zierlich. 
Automatix wäre im Nachgang betrachtet schon cooler. Kann man die nachrüsten?


----------



## trolliver (2. Juni 2017)

Ja, haben hier schon einige gemacht. Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob man die Nabenbreite dafür anpassen muss. Letztens wurde ein solches Hinterrad für 100 Euro angeboten. Philipp ist zwar auch ohne klar gekommen, doch limitierte ihn die erforderliche Trittfrequenz doch schon deutlich in seinem Vorwärtsdrang. ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (2. Juni 2017)

ein 16er laufrad mit automatix gibt's bei kubikes neu für 97€ zu kaufen. ob die nabenbreite bei isla passt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## bankettfritz (4. Juli 2017)

Hi, habe das Laufrad mit Automatix von kubike verbaut.
Einbaubreite 120mm , man kann es mit wenig Aufwand auf 112mm runterkürzen. 
Nachtei ist halt das Gewicht .
Müsste sie durch den Umbau eh neu einstellen, ging sehr stramm im Lieferzustand

Lg


----------



## Claudia0815 (4. Juli 2017)

Wie genau hast du das denn gemacht?
Hab im Netz auch eins von woom gefunden. Sind die eigentlich gleich?


https://www.woombikes.com/products/sram-rear-16-wheel-w-tyres

https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...5/Hinterrad-16-Zoll-mit-2-Gang-Automatik.html


----------



## bankettfritz (5. Juli 2017)

Woom und kubike verwenden unterschiedliche Felgen , Silber /schwarz.
Zum kürzen:die Kontermuttern zum einstellen und der Konus auf der Antriebsseite habe ich in der Drehbank abgedreht.


----------



## Claudia0815 (5. Juli 2017)

Ok, eine Drehbank habe ich dann doch nicht zu Hause. Nur nen Thermomix. ;-) dann wirds wahrscheinlich für mich nicht umbaubar sein.  :-(


----------



## bankettfritz (5. Juli 2017)

Wenn du keine andere Lösung findest , dann kannst du mir es zuschicken


----------



## Claudia0815 (5. Juli 2017)

Ganz, ganz lieben Dank für das Angebot!


----------



## langhooriger (24. Oktober 2019)

Claudia0815 schrieb:


> Passt, wackelt und hat Luft.
> Ist etwas knapp am Pedal, kommt aber nicht dagegen. Mal abwarten wie es im Alltag wird. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Lackschutzfolie besorgen. War übrigens der Ständer fürs Woom3.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 586551
> ...


Hallo, meine Tochter will unbedingt auch einen Ständer an ihrem cnoc. Kannst du mir bitte sagen ob auf dem Ständer eine Serien-Nr. oder ähnliches drauf ist. Ich habe Woom angeschrieben doch die wissen nicht genau welchen ich haben möchte...da es verschiedene gibt. Abmessen würde auch gehen. Woom hat mir folgendes geschrieben: "
Es geht um Ständer Größe , oder mess das ab und schick mir die Masse die du brauchst 
Ständer Innenseite- Punkt bis  Gelenk Mitte- Punkt in mm und ich schaue ob ich was finden kann" Wäre mir eine große Hilfe... du weißt ja bestimmt wie hartnäckig Kinder sein können wenn sie etwas haben wollen. Danke!


----------



## Claudia0815 (24. Oktober 2019)

Leider ist das Fahrrad mittlerweile mit dem größeren 20“ getauscht worden. Auf der Bestellung stand „ Seitenständer - für woom 3“. Viele Grüsse.


----------



## langhooriger (25. Oktober 2019)

Claudia0815 schrieb:


> Leider ist das Fahrrad mittlerweile mit dem größeren 20“ getauscht worden. Auf der Bestellung stand „ Seitenständer - für woom 3“. Viele Grüsse.


 Ok, trotzdem Danke! Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

